
Show HN: Chrome extension to put GitHub's header back to the way it was - ryanfs
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fix-githubs-new-header/nhmciahbfoephcndhkphdogebgdkaenl/related?authuser=0
======
Insanity
The new header does create an unpleasant display to be honest. The colour is
"too strong", but that is highly subjective and some people might like it. As
for me, I just installed your plugin, works great on chromium and makes the
page instantly look better, thank you!

~~~
ryanfs
Glad I could make your day just a little better with such a seemingly small
thing!

~~~
Insanity
Well as they say, happiness is in the small things :-)

------
cammsaul
Don't rain on GitHub's parade, this was their big feature of Q1 2017

------
CorvusCrypto
I feel like the only person that quite liked the new header... Hm. My choices
in life apparently suck.

~~~
kator
+1 me too, I think people get too caught up in how things used to be.

Really life will change, we will all come and go, getting too attached is the
basis of all suffering.

EDIT: Explained myself

~~~
Trindaz
Dark header is the basis of all suffering

~~~
ryanfs
Funny, I always thought it was attachment.

------
ryanfs
Anyone else been finding the new github header distracting? I sure have. Ever
feel nostalgia for the way things were? I do everyday. Well now you can go
back to github’s normal header with this simple plugin.

------
rbjorklin
Why do (some) people reject all kinds of change?

~~~
jameskilton
This change has one important ramification that can cause confusion:

Github Enterprise has always had the black header bar.

If Github keeps the black header bar for both, it will be easier to
accidentally be working in the wrong Github.

~~~
kevin2r
Now you said that, I wonder if it's a bug or a feature? :)

------
pkrefta
New header fits to the whole design like there was some kind of mouring going
on :/

------
olalonde
Has anything else changed apart from the color?

------
simplehuman
Firefox user here. Is the code for this opensource by any chance? I will make
a firefox extension :-)

~~~
ryanfs
Sure is! Here's the repo: [https://github.com/ryanfs/revert-github-header-
chrome-extens...](https://github.com/ryanfs/revert-github-header-chrome-
extension)

~~~
simplehuman
Thanks!

For those who want to try on firefox:

1\. clone the repo

2\. about:debugging. Load temporary -> select any file in repo

BTW, did you not figure any other way other than setTimeout() ? There is a
flicker because of that.

~~~
ryanfs
It flickers for longer than what the timeout is set to, which makes me think
that it takes a split second for the extension to run. But no, I couldn't
figure out a better way to get it to fire than wrapping it in a timeout :( An
event listener for DOMContentLoaded didn't do the trick either.

------
nstart
I don't have any issue with the banner change but is there any announcement
anywhere why the change happened at all?

~~~
max_
GitHub should stop making these abrupt changes to their ui.

It makes me at first worry am on a phishing site.

------
ap46
Very poor contrast between the text & header.

GitHub, go with any of these(give us an option at least)!

Black+Cyan

Blue+Orange

Cyan+Yellow

Grey Paper+ White

------
tarboreus
I get a long delay before it changes. Went with Stylish instead.

~~~
ryanfs
I like the delay. It reminds me of what things could be.

